# Skytop Lounge bash.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Really like the windows on the Skytop lounge cars. Making one defeated me until I found someone to print it off for me. Would have been better, if my measurements were better, but will look fine going around my layout. 

Will connect up to my MTH Union Pacific passenger cars, using their trucks for it also. 

I model in 1/32 so I used two Great Trains cars to splice together, then trimmed off the back window area and the bottom(still rough in this pix). Got a long ways to go but lots of winter left.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is going to be a great looking car!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, a unique car, beautiful work. LiG


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Great looking Kitbash Jerry of a great prototype car;
Best


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice build, Jerry. I only remember seeing one on a PBS special when I was a kid.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Print was done by Jason Hatala, you can contact him through his web site https://clutchform.com Nice guy. I'm sure he can adjust the print to your needs. He has several other train mods to engines. Different noses and some detail parts.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the splice smoothed out and a few other parts. Painting the seats today probably.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good so far in the initial stages mate.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sanded the top for the gray. Splicing the roof pieces also. Small steps...
http://www.largescalecentral.com/filesharing/file/view/10790/img-0498-jpghttp://www.largescalecentral.com/filesharing/file/view/10790/img-0499-jpg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the yellow and gray on the cars. Need to touch up the yellow, as you see. Working on the interior some, then have to tackle cutting a lot of plastic for the window glass.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the glass and seats in. Felt for the carpet.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking Good Jerry


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice progression Jerry


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Impressive look!


----------

